# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Commzero 3.930 new update

## mohamed73

1： [MTK] Support MT6252 PCT serial flash
2： [MTK] boot3.1108 improved
3： [SPD] IMEI rebuild improved
4： [MISC] Support Serial Flash 4KB format operation
5： [All Chips] Support new serial flash memory: 
SF_SST26VF016
SF_SST26VF032
SF_SST26VF064
SF_SST26WF080
SF_SST26WF016
SF_SST26WF032
SF_SST26WF064
SF_MX25U8035E
SF_MX25U1635E
SF_MX25U3235E
SF_MX25U6435E
SF_EN25S32
SF_W25Q32DW
SF_W25Q64DW
SF_FM25Q32
SF_W25Q64CV
SF_W25Q32BV
SF_EN25S64
SF_GD25Q16
SF_GD25Q32
SF_GD25Q64
Bug fixes:
1.[MTK] Fix the serial flash ID detection
2.[MTK] Fix MT6252 boot fail
3.some UI bugs fixed  
DOWNLOAD FROM HERE
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
B R  
SUPER DOCTOR3

----------

